# Just bought a 12x12x12 Exo Terra terrarium and need some advice before build



## Antyks (Jan 28, 2015)

I have some questions before I buy all the stuff for my dart frog vivarium. So it looks like Josh's Frogs is a pretty good site to purchase everything I need. They have a kit but I am wondering from your experiences is there anything I don't need on this list or anything I should add (i.e a mister)? 

Dart Frog Complete Kit (18x18x18) | Josh's Frogs

On a separate note. I really don't like the foam background that comes with the Exo Terra. I really want a more natural background so I was wondering what I can do about that?
I also want to put a small pond or pool in the vivarium. An easy way is to put a bowl in there and surround it with the soil. The hard way is to create it naturally. I would really like some suggestions for cool design with waterfalls/ponds, anything like that.
Lastly, how many frogs can I comfortably put in a terrarium of that size? I was thinking 2-4 but I wasn't sure.
I am sorry for all the words and would appreciate any help that can be provided. Thanks!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

My advice, take it back and get a bigger tank, 12 x12x12 is too small for dart frogs, you could raise 2 or 3 babies (thumbnails only) in a tank that size and nothing more and they would need to be moved before adult hood.


----------



## Luke-O-Melas (Dec 20, 2014)

Good evening!

I would suggest what Mark has, go with at least an 18 inch cube for a pair.

If the frogs are your more arboreal type, then the Exo-Terra Small Tall which measures 18x18x24 high.

I had three R. fantastica in a 12 inch cube. I would only ever see the dominant female most of the time. 

Just yesterday I placed them in a small tall with 6 bromeliads, spike moss philodendron and a jewel orchid. I added another two new frogs to the group as well. All but the one dominant female hid themselves. 

An hour later I returned from dinner to find all five frogs actively hopping, climbing, jumping around the tank. 

It is obvious when the frogs are comfortable that they become more bold. You would think that a small frog would get lost in a larger tank, but the complete opposite is true. More space, more plants and natural features and the natural behaviour of the frogs is exhibited.

Hope this helps!


----------

